# Rates of pay?



## Irish-Lad (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey all does anyone no what the rates of pay are for a plumber in Canada?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Please specify where exactly in Canada. This country has 6 different time zones...


----------



## Irish-Lad (Jan 14, 2012)

It's in Newfoundland.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Irish-Lad

The Canadian government has a website that provides a data base where you can search for information about working in Canada. It includes job qualifications and wages per community in Canada. You'll see the green tab Explore Careers on the right & if you click on "By wages & outlooks" you'll be able to view average wages per profession and location. 


Working in Canada

Hope it helps.


----------



## Irish-Lad (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info I'll check it out  do you no anything about Newfoundland or have you heard anything about it? Thanks again


----------



## structured01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Irish Lad, Newfoundland is an island roughly the same area as Ireland with only half a million people. It is 90% wilderness but like Ireland has incredible scenery and friendly people. Weather like Ireland is heavily influenced by the North Atlantic Ocean, Cool Summers and winters can get very cold. Ireland is having its own mini boom thanks to Offshore Oil, not quite on the scale of Norway but it is enough to make things prosperous. They have discovered a huge shale oil deposit that will make the province very rich if they can figure out how to extract it economically. Newfoundland is much closer to Ireland than Australia culturally especially with accents, music and food without all the historical buildings. Hope this helps to answer your question!


----------



## Irish-Lad (Jan 14, 2012)

Structured01 thank you for providing this info this had been very helpful to me


----------

